# Computer for Granddaughter



## ezymony (Jan 27, 2001)

I'm looking for a cheap machine for my Granddaughter for Christmas i need to ask a dumb question.Does this computer come with a cpu or do i have to buy it extra?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16856110031


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

It appears to be complete, except there's no monitor...


----------



## ezymony (Jan 27, 2001)

Thanks brushmaster she has an old one that she is using now. I have monitor,harddrive,and optical drives for it.I was reading the reviews and saw where they had to install cpu so i was confused. By the way i see you are from Brewton i live north of Anniston.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I don't see a listing for an operating system or included memory.
What speed is the processor?

Still, for $108....looks attractive.


----------



## ezymony (Jan 27, 2001)

I'm pretty sure it doesnt come with memory i have an os i can put on it i just wasen't sure if it came with a processor.


----------



## ezymony (Jan 27, 2001)

Here is another system which one would be better?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16856119004


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I took a closer look at the pictures and there is no processor that I can see.(in the first link)


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

ezymony said:


> Here is another system which one would be better?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16856119004


Looks like the same situation. I think most 'barebones' come without processors unless stated.


----------



## ezymony (Jan 27, 2001)

Thanks Stoner i think you are right which one would be better the amd or celeron?


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I'm not a builder 
Re reading the first link, a P4 processor would also fit.
I've had good luck with AMD and Intel.....so I would go for the best bang for the buck and go AMD.

There are other members with more experience than myself, that could give a more precise recomendation of which AMD to use.

You'll also need a hard drive.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

If I were you, I would go with a P4-----this one looks okay and will give you more bang for the buck then the Celeron.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16819116204


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Looks like no hard drive, fans in that picture either. 
Just a case. power and mother board and some cables.


----------



## ezymony (Jan 27, 2001)

Thanks for the replies everyone your information helped a lot i think i will go with the amd it is a little cheaper.My Granddaughter is only 8 i don't want to spend a lot of money right now she is using a system i picked up at a yard sale anything would be better than that.


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

I think thats a good call. I actually haven't built a Pentium based PC for a while now, when I build a PC to sell, I always discourage Intel systems.


----------

